# Accelerating in Reverse



## Itsss_bodieee (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a ‘96 Altima GXE with the 4 speed automatic with overdrive. I’ve owned it for several years and it’s always had this problem, but it’s becoming worse. Whenever the car is in reverse, and only reverse, the car accelerates on its own and becomes extremely hard to brake and stop it. It floors it and goes and full force on the brakes hardly work. It doesn’t stop until I put it back in Park. I checked the tranny fluid, and all other gears work fine. I told a mechanic and they replaced the idler control valve and throttle body, and it didn’t fix the problem. They told me they don’t know what else it could be.


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

I would suggest getting a repair manual for your car, you can purchase one by doing a google search, they are like $20 or you can find a pdf for free, I actually have a pdf file if you want it, just send me a message. I'm not really sure why it would be doing that, you don't have any problems with acceleration in drive? I have a manual so I'm not very familiar with automatics, from a short google search, people are saying its the idle control circuit. They might have replaced it, but maybe the wiring to it is bad, I would check it and test everything it is connected to. Someone also said it could be a mass air flow sensor, but I don't see that being the problem, but it is possible, so I'd check it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Before going to the IAC, try going under the hood and pulling on you accelerator cable near the firewall and make sure the cable housing doesn't pull out; there was a recall on these a long time ago and went and but rubber cable stops with clamps on the cable to keep it from pulling out. In some cases the cable needed to be replaced. Also, make sure your motor mounts are not broken, especially the one at the back of the crossmember.


----------

